# which audio module to load



## martins (Jun 29, 2010)

My sound card is:

IXP SB600 High Definition Audio Controller

Looking at pages with similar problems it seems the driver is not loaded at all.


```
# cat /dev/sndstat
cat: /dev/sndstat: No such file or directory
```
Which driver would I have to load?

Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2010)

martins said:
			
		

> Looking at pages with similar problems it seems the driver is not loaded at all.


By default no sound drivers are loaded at all.



> Which driver would I have to load?



You will most likely need snd_hda(4).

Handbook: 7.2 Setting Up the Sound Card


----------



## martins (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, I loaded snd_driver and the sound is ok.

It's written that:





> If you wish to find out the driver selected for your soundcard after loading the snd_driver metadriver, you may check the /dev/sndstat file with the cat /dev/sndstat command.



That's my output:

```
# cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA IDT 92HD71B7 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA IDT 92HD71B7 PCM #1 Analog> (rec)
pcm2: <HDA IDT 92HD71B7 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
pcm3: <HDA ATI R6xx HDMI PCM #0 HDMI> (play)
```


I'm not sure which one it is. What would I include in /boot/loader.conf ?

snd_driver_enable= "YES" or would I have to specific a particular driver.


thank you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 29, 2010)

```
snd_hda_load="YES"
```
 and you're done.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2010)

Some added info, the snd_driver module will load _all_ available sound drivers. After that you're supposed to look at /dev/sndstat to see which one is actually detected.

Your sndstat output shows snd_hda is loaded.


----------

